# My "Score" On Wood



## mikey (May 28, 2009)

Did a quick inventory of my wood stock, and it was severely low. I had bookmarked a site that was 30 miles from the house and decided to give them a look. www.thewoodshedOC.com Needless to say, I didn't come home empty handed. I won't be needing any wood for awhile, but since they were out of pecan, I guess I'll have to go back next week
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. It basically broke down to 105 lbs for $94.61. 




Weight wise it broke down as follows-Apple 22 lbs Red Oak 33 lbs Alder 20 lbs and the "deal" was the Orange 30 lbs @ no charge. Must have been my "sparkling" personality
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Did a quick weigh of each bag when I got home.


----------



## irishteabear (May 28, 2009)

Awesome!  Glad it was worth your while.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 28, 2009)

Nice score Mikey.  ever use orange before?  Sounds like it would be a good wood..


----------



## mikey (May 28, 2009)

I personally have never used orange wood, but the friendly proprietor (owner) is a long time meat smoker and he told me that it's really good on poultry. I'm going to give it a go with the next yardbird or bird parts.


----------



## slanted88 (May 28, 2009)

Rock with it Mikey!......My mom hates it when Louie call's me Mikey! Orange is good! Hey...I'm not a Gator fan. Seminole.


----------



## fire it up (May 28, 2009)

Wow!  That is about all I can say!
Great score!


----------



## pineywoods (May 28, 2009)

Nice selection of wood congrats


----------



## rickw (May 28, 2009)

Good deal Mikey, report back how ya like the orange wood.


----------



## richoso1 (May 28, 2009)

Very nice score on the wood Mikey. I feel better now knowing that they pleased a customer/friend of mine. Smoke on Bro.


----------



## scmelik (Jun 3, 2009)

Dang nice find.  I would love to be able tyo find something like that here


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 3, 2009)

Great deal I wish they were in fla.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 3, 2009)

Sweet deal Mikey, especially on the orange... But I'm not sure about the "sparkling" personality






 LOL


----------



## mikey (Jun 3, 2009)

Dan, you are absolutely correct. There's a reason it says "socially unacceptable" next to my girls.


----------

